# NOX - Noxopharm Limited



## System (16 June 2016)

Noxopharm intends to develop NOX66 as a standard of care drug for use in most forms of cancer where the development of drug-resistance presents limited treatment options for many cancer patients. 

The Company's first objectives are (a) conducting a Phase 1a/1b clinical study, and potentially a Phase 2a clinical study depending on the outcome of the Phase 1a/1b clinical study and, (b) to undertake research and development (R&D) programs.

It is anticipated that NOX will list on the ASX during July 2016.

http://www.noxopharm.com


----------



## peter2 (23 November 2016)

*NOX* listed and after four months BOOM. 
Remember that old movie line, "I want what she's having!. 
I could say that I want what these guys are on, but that would mean I'd have to have cancer. Not funny.  

The clinical trials starting in 2017 will be interesting to watch. If NOX66 can sensitize the cancer cells so that they are more likely to be killed by both chemo and radio therapy, that would be news. Separating the hype from the science will be the biggest challenge in this biotech pharma company. 

Missed the box pattern break-out as the company had only recently listed.


----------



## tinhat (23 November 2016)

Noxopharm CEO Graham Kelly was previously CEO and chairman of Novogen. He departed hastily mid-2015 supposedly to pursue non-oncology interests. The terms of his departure remain confidential. During his time, Novogen seemed to have a knack for releasing a flood of upbeat announcements that pumped up the share price just prior to a capital raising. The last one was in early 2015 at 30c per share and Kelly jumped (or was he pushed?) not long after. You might want to check the Novogen (NRT) share-price now. The dream of curing cancer and getting rich at the same time is an alluring one for mum and dad investors.


----------



## Country Lad (28 November 2017)

Not much said about this one for a while and as its price is nicely rising, I thought I would explain my interest since it listed.

I was interested in NOX from the time of listing, not necessarily because of the oncology drugs development, but because of the inclusion of Dr Ian Dixon on the board.

On 4 Oct NOX announced the intention to establish a US subsidiary, Nyrada Inc, “for the purpose of developing non-oncology drug intellectual property”.  Seeing NOX does not have any non-oncology drugs in development I loaded up over the next days.

Dr Dixon’s other interest is in the development of non-oncology drugs through his family business, Cardio Therapeutics Pty Ltd.

The US subsidiary Nyrada Inc, involves the incorporation of a few NOX subsidiaries and significantly, Cardio.

Cardio owns the IP and patent for the drug, PCSK9 inhibitors, which could, in the near future, replace the statins of today.

The issue with statins is that it cuts off the chain producing cholesterol but at the same time cuts off a lot of other stuff the body needs and hence widespread side effects.  Also the reduction of cholesterol in the body has been linked to other problems including Alzheimer’s in some patients.

PCSK9 inhibitors act only to reduce the LDL protein (the bad part of the cholesterol) leaving the body to make all the other stuff as well as the HDL (the good one) which the body needs.  PCSK9 has been approved but is already available but only in injectable form at very high cost.  Cardio’s research is to develop an oral version.  For the technically interested, an extract from NOX’s proposal to establish Nyrada is below.

NOX’s oncology drug trials are also progressing satisfactorily.  In my mind the PCSK9 could be the company maker.  It is still a spekky and like all the medical ones could fade away over the years.

In the meantime NOX has also given me some good trades over the last month or so.



> Cardio Intellectual Property – Inhibitor of PCSK9
> 
> Cardio owns the intellectual property rights in a drug development program known as the ‘PCSK9’ Program.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggles (28 November 2017)

Informative post Country Lad. Thanks for taking the time. Will take a closer look at NOX now.


----------



## Country Lad (12 December 2017)

Onward and upward.  Good momentum today until now, and as I post this, the momentum is weakening quickly.


----------



## Country Lad (13 December 2017)

Country Lad said:


> the momentum is weakening quickly.




...and returned after 45 minutes this morning.
I like this one


----------



## Country Lad (14 December 2017)

What the market gives (30% yesterday), the ASX speeding ticket takes away today (down 15% as I type).


----------



## skyQuake (16 December 2017)

Roadshow next week I believe. Management hustling into Christmas!


----------



## greggles (16 April 2019)

After declining from 97.5c to 36c in around 11 months, the NOX share price has spiked today after some good news regarding its anti-cancer drug candidate, Veyonda®.


> *Idronoxil Confirmed as New Immuno-Oncology Drug *
> 
> 
> New class of immuno-oncology drug identified
> ...




NOX is currently up a huge 42.67% today to 53.5c and is looking like it has broken the almost year long downtrend.


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

Up 18.18% today to .65c

*Noxopharm releases positive interim results from prostate cancer drug study using radioactive therapy*

Australian biotech drug developer Noxopharm (ASX: NOX) has reported positive interim results from its LuPIN study involving the Veyonda drug developed for men with late stage metastatic, castration-resistant prostate cancer.

Veyonda (previously known as NOX66) – and specifically 177Lutetium-PSMA-617 – is being used to see if its radio-enhancing and immuno-stimulatory properties will increase the rate of response (whereby more men are able to complete the full course of treatment) and the durability of the response (meaning a longer time before the disease progresses).

177Lu-PSMA-617 is an experimental radiopharmaceutical comprising a peptide which delivers the radioactive isotope, 177lutetium, directly to prostate cancer cells via intravenous injection.

The peptide seeks out prostate cancer cells throughout the body, with the attached 177lutetium then delivering radioactive damage to the cancer cell. More...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2020)

U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved the Investigational New Drug (IND) application for Veyonda® for combination treatment with doxorubicin in patients with soft tissue sarcomas.

Gisela Mautner, MD, PhD, Noxopharm CMO, said,
 “







> The IND approval, based on pre-clinical and clinical data presented to the FDA, is validation of the clinical potential of Veyonda®. In addition, Veyonda® has met the very high standard set by the FDA for being a safe and well-tolerated drug.”




Graham Kelly PhD, Noxopharm CEO, said,


> “Bringing Veyonda® to market for late-stage prostate cancer remains our commercial imperative. This IND grant for a less common cancer type contributes to that overall commercial objective in several ways. First, because the IND approval process has familiarised the FDA with Veyonda® ahead of IND applications for more advanced DARRT and LuPIN study submissions, and second because it opens the door to the use of Veyonda® in patients in the U.S. from where the Company increasingly is receiving patient enquiry.”




whilst up 40% on this news this morning, it's been a journey of the usual cost,  disappointment and delay to get there


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2020)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 April 2020)

NOX has an announcement that their leading drug candidate _idronoxil _for other investigations has some potential in blocking the inflammatory progress of the _cytokine storm/ cascade_ that is causing tissue damage and the need for progressively more intense hospitalisation, to ICUs.

This is a *potential third path*, they claim; other than
1.development of vaccine (month or years away)
2. block viral reproduction once infection gas occurred (hyroxychloroquine, etc)

Needs to be investigated, of course. NOX has put in provisional patents and looking for funding and clinical trials.

SP jumped from recent 14c lows, to 20c

from greggles post last April


> *Idronoxil Confirmed as New Immuno-Oncology Drug *
> 
> New class of immuno-oncology drug identified
> Activator of NK cells and CD4+ immune cells
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 April 2020)

second wind after lunch


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 April 2020)

• NOX to seek approval from U.S. FDA for clinical study of Veyonda® in COVID-19 patients 
• Objective to block progression of patients with early-stage disease into multi-organ failure and likely death 
• Rationale based on inhibition of STING signaling  


> Noxopharm previously (1 April 2020) announced a discovery by the Hudson Institute of Medical Research (Hudson Institute) about a novel mode of action of idronoxil, the active ingredient in Veyonda®. NOX now is able to reveal that this mode of action involves inhibition of the STING signalling pathway, a discovery that leads the Company and the Hudson Institute to believe that Veyonda® holds potential to block the hyperinflammation stemming from the infection and which is believed responsible for deaths in patients with COVID-19 infection.


----------



## barney (29 April 2020)

Picked NOX for this month's competition.  

If it wins you can have the cash @Dona Ferentes  because I would not have even known about it otherwise.

Anything offering some potential fight against the current Virus has potential of moving quickly.

_*Noxopharm is in the position of having a clinic-ready drug candidate to test the potential value of blocking STING signaling in COVID-19 patients. *_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2020)

and now a hefty capital raise .... 1 new for 2.5 @ 13c


• Entitlement offer to raise $7.9 million
• Fully underwritten by Canaccord Genuity, a major international bank
• Funds prioritised to advance development of Veyonda® as a treatment for end-stage prostate cancer and for general corporate purposes
• Funding also to allow Company to pursue major opportunity in septic shock (COVID-19)  •


----------



## Country Lad (12 November 2020)

Hadn't looked at this for a while as it had performed badly price wise since we parted company some time ago.  I just noticed the price rise over  the past few months so had a look around.

This announcement in September will interest a few of his followers here if they had not noticed it.

_*Sydney, 9 September 2020: Australian clinical-stage drug development company Noxopharm Limited (ASX:NOX) announces the appointment of Mr Fred Bart as Non-Executive Chair,  
*_


----------



## tinhat (12 November 2020)

I just looked at the chart and it looks like a turn around to me. I would be interested to hear whether anyone thinks there is anything that is fundamentally driving this.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

good news helping the SP to a 2 year high .... up 10% today

*Global Conference to Hear of Major Survival Benefit in Prostate Cancer Patients *

_• Noxopharm claims emergence of a major new treatment for prostate cancer 
• LuPIN drug combination of Veyonda and 177Lu-PSMA-617 (Novartis) results in half of all patients surviving at least 19.7 months, a ground-breaking outcome for men with end-stage (Stage 4) disease and no remaining treatment options 
• Data being presented to global cancer conference (11-13 February 2021)  
• Noxopharm undertaking strategic discussions with respect to making LuPIN treatment a new standard of care 
• Survival benefit exceeds that reported for any current standard of care treatment including one acquired by Pfizer in 2016 for US$14 billion _


----------



## tinhat (11 February 2021)

Cantrixil


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2022)

Response to ASX Price Query
Noxopharm Limited (*ASX: EX1*) (“Noxopharm” or the “Company”) refers to your Price Query letter dated Thursday 1 September 2022 and provides the following responses:

1. The Company is not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities.
2. The Company has no other explanation as to why there has been a price and volume change in the trading of the Company’s securities.
3. The Company confirms that it is in compliance with the Listing Rules and, in particular, Listing Rule 3.1.
4. The Company confirms that this response has been authorised and approved by the Board of Directors.

Yours sincerely,
David Franks, Company Secretary

........  _company secretary on top of his game! There was a correction afterwards





_


----------



## Country Lad (2 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Noxopharm Limited (*ASX: EX1*) (“Noxopharm”
> 
> ........  _company secretary on top of his game! There was a correction afterwards_




Not the only thing they got wrong!!


----------

